# Craftsman Style Bookcase



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

this was a bookcase i built back in high school(i say that as if i graduated 20 years ago, its only a year ago :laughing but i learned alot from taking this piece on b/c my shop teacher looked at me and said jake you have the talent and plans your on your own. the whole thing is made form solid oak and oak ply. here it is:










i even attempted through mortise and tenons. it was a pain b/c i set up a jig on the drill press drilled out the holes and then chiseled the mortises square. thought is wasnt bad for my first go


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks good man.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You obviously you have the natural talent of woodworking. Well done and lets see some more:thumbsup:


----------



## beater82 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow. You got some skills there, kiddo. I'm sure my first attempt at M&T is gonna' make me look like the framer that I am. If college isn't your' calling, get into a reputable cab shop for sure.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice work JM.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Jake 

That is a fine looking piece of work, no a great piece of work.:thumbsup:

I just wish I could get projects like that when I went to school, mind you that was a short 43 years ago.

Great job
John


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great looking piece Jake. I never would have believed it was made by a HS student. Awesome work young man! :thumbsup:


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

guess majoring in woodworking and furniture design is right up my alley huh :laughing:


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful Job, there, young man. Nice design, and well executed. Keep on like this, and you'll be a force to be reckoned with in the design industry. 

Neal


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Great job, I realy like the style.:thumbsup:


----------

